
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (September 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, learning
Backbone.js), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
Skroob
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote only

iOS/Cocoa Touch

I'm an indie developer, and my workload is outpacing number of hours in the
day. I'm looking for a freelance iOS developer to help take some of the work
off my shoulders. I'd like to do a set number of hours per month, not too many
so a nights-and-weekends deal would be okay.

Experience in iPad and iPhone development, Cocoa Touch, UIKit, Xcode, and so
on. I need someone who is experienced enough to have shipped an app, either
direct to the app store, or to a client. You need to be able to hit the ground
running. Also, I use Git for VCS and Lighthouse for bug tracking, so
experience with either of those is a plus. Experience consuming web services
via REST, and experience parsing JSON and XML responses is a big plus as well.

Please email your experience (and a resume if you'd like) to
info@pocketsevens.net. Just tell me about yourself and the work you've done.
Links are helpful too. Thanks!

------
nfcam
SEEKING FREELANCER, Cambridge UK and London UK - remote ok, but local
preferred

Webdesign and Webdevelopment Projects

With your help we want to launch the next phase of our website. We need
partners with technical knowledge to integrate selected features and
functionalities, putting our website on the next level.

We have different projects of 2-3 weeks lengths each to start with, but a
longer commitment would be possible – it s really flexible.

Technical Skills Required \- Java or other OOP experience \- Google Web
Toolkit (... would be ideal!) \- Knowledge of SQL

Please contact me for any further info at nils dot frers at gmx dot de

Thanks!

------
JonAtkinson
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote working not a problem)

We're looking for Django developers, copywriters, and front-end developers
(we're big fans of responsive design and rich apps. Backbone.js, jQuery,
experience with the PhoneGap API's are a plus). We mainly develop web
applications for businesses, but we have a healthy portfolio of customer-
facing sites and mobile apps.

We're based in the UK, so ideally we're looking for people within 4 hours of
GMT, but we can be flexible for the right person.

Rates and CV's or portfolios to jon@testled.com

------
kls
SEEKING WORK I am part of a confederation of developers, currently there are 7
of us. We do freelance work; some of us are based in Florida other in Boston
and still others are out in the valley. We are a distributed team of top tier
web and mobile specialist and we are always looking for new and interesting
projects to work on. Many of us have over a decade of working relationship
with each other, so if you need a single freelancer or a team we can scale. We
have done projects for a split of equity and cash before (if we like the
product) and we are very good at incubating teams for start-ups and planting a
key technical person for those clients. We have 5 successful exits between our
members, so we are veterans and have experience in taking a project from
prototype to helping grow a large in-house technical department. If you are
interested you can email me at ksmeltzer@gmail.com

Some of our developers latest web app work:

<http://www.ibm.com/social/business/>

<http://www.ibm.com/social/impact/>

------
n9com
SEEKING FREELANCER - FIPLAB (Remote iOS/Mac Developer)

Work with a fast growing startup with several successful iPhone and Mac apps
(millions of downloads).

Requirements:

* Strong knowledge of Objective-C, Cocoa and the iOS SDK

* Previous experience in developing iPhone/iPad or Mac applications

* A thirst for more knowledge and an interest in the latest technologies – e.g. HTML5/Javascript web apps

* Ability to quickly work out solutions to roadblocks encountered during development

email: hello@fiplab.com

------
mea36
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Philly

Looking for a Django dev with front end experience and a good intuition for
UX. You should be comfortable with Django, jQuery, CSS, HTML and all that good
stuff.

We are a marketing service for businesses utilizing QR codes and smartphones.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6c1GuZqNHs>

Ideally we'd like a passionate individual who is genuinely interested in our
project. The possibility for full-time employment exists, but if that's not
your thing, no worries, we won't pressure you into it. We really want a
consistant/reliable/enthusiastic person that we can continuously throw work
at.

Contact me at mel [at] coupedout [dot] com.

Please include sample work, github username, a resume, and your usual rate.

------
outside1234
SEEKING FREELANCER

Android development Remote: Possible for right candidate.

Greentech company is looking for a strong Android developer and our first
mobile engineer to build a mobile app to compliment our consumer electronics
device.

Top flight team - well funded, can pay market rates. Contact me if interested.

------
ashraful
SEEKING FREELANCER San Francisco, CA

I am looking for a business dev. guy based in SF, to go out and talk to
potential clients and customers, mainly advertisers and publishers, to sign
them up to ad platform.

Experience in the online advertising field is a plus.

Email me at inlith@gmail.com for more details

------
BvS
SEEKING FREELANCER Berlin, Germany

PHP, jQuery, HTML, CSS and some German required.

<http://www.betterplace.org/de/jobs#php>

~~~
bo_Olean
Can we do some negotiation on "some German required" ?

------
ekanes
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote welcome)

FastCustomer is looking for contract developers who ROCK the following
platforms/environments:

Mac, Windows, Firefox, Internet Explorer

Hit me up at aaron@... thanks!

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK (Remote)

Freelance Web & UI Designer

I specialize in XHTML/HTML5, CSS(3), jQuery, and Wordpress. Also available for
smaller projects like email design, copywriting, and basic motion graphics
(After Effects only).

I'd prefer to work with startups/small teams on interface design. Looking to
go full time soon, so rates are reasonable/flexible

Recent Work: <http://www.wellroundedgent.com>
<http://dev.wellroundedgent.com/projects/hn/hn.png>
<http://dev.wellroundedgent.com/projects/t2e/t2e_1.png>
<http://dev.wellroundedgent.com/projects/t2e/t2e_2.png>
<http://dev.wellroundedgent.com/projects/t2e/t2e_3.png>

Shoot me an email: ryan@wellroundedgent.com or find me on Twitter (@rglover)
if you have any questions/need a quote.

------
andrus
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Local - Chicago

I hack on C, Ruby and Haskell projects.

I like algorithmic image generation:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrfsy6XgqUY>

<https://github.com/markandrus/kaprekar>

Image/Audio transcoding plugin for JACK Audio Connection Kit

<http://mrkrbrts.com/2011/02/24/sonify-updated.html>

An ImageMagick DSL for batch processing images/videos

<http://mrkrbrts.com/2011/04/08/pipeline.html>

I do web design & development in my free time (front/back-end). I've written
modules for OpenVBX; worked with Drupal, TextPattern, Joomla;
jQuery/JavaScript; PHP; logo design, etc.

I get amped about graphics/video processing projects, too, so send me an
email:

Contact: andrus@uchicago.edu (My name is Mark)

------
ewest
SEEKING WORK - Remote

(...or on-site in the Toronto, Canada area)

Integration specialist using Microsoft BizTalk Server, SQL Server Integration
Services (SSIS), WCF, C#, ASP.NET, etc.

I am a senior developer, solution architect, and technical writer with 10+
years hands-on experience with large, mid-size, and small organizations.

Located in Toronto, Canada area, capable of providing remote services.
Infrastructure includes complete, licensed development environment based on
Amazon EC2 instances.

 __Writing services available too: user docs, articles, search-friendly
content, press releases, news, etc - contact me for details

* More info (technical and blog): <http://ErikWestermann.com> * Writing services: <http://HQWebContent.com> * Contact: hackernews [at] erikwestermann [dot] com

------
4ad
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Kernel and File System Engineer.

I've worked on kernel mode software, like drivers, filesystems and the kernel
itself for Windows NT and Solaris. I've also worked as a systems engineer. I
prioritize Go, Plan9 and research work but I'll do anything that's interesting
and challenging.

If you need SQL or web development I am not the guy to ask, I don't like it.

If you need an operating system I am the guy to ask. If you need someone that
understands hardware up to the solid state physics involved, I am the guy to
ask.

If you need something that hasn't been done before, even if it's really high
level, I am the guy to ask. I am a generalist, can work at any level of the
stack and can invent new things.

Contact me at aram . h at mgk . ro

Remote or Vienna, Austria. I have a SSN and can be legally employed in the US.
Contract work or consultancy is ok, but I prioritize full time positions.

------
andykant
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Milwaukee

I'm a user interface engineer who enjoys working on great interfaces and
experiences. I specialize in high-end JavaScript/UI implementations, but I'm
well-versed in most popular backend languages/technologies as well.

I prefer larger scale projects (3+ month contracts) and will consider full
time positions.

Prior work:

\- <http://www.mapquest.com/>

\- <http://www.mapquest.com/tools/mapbuilder>

\- The widget library that powers most of Harley-Davidson's community sites

\- [http://rideplanner.harley-
davidson.com/rideplanner/ridePlann...](http://rideplanner.harley-
davidson.com/rideplanner/ridePlanner.jsp?locale=en_US)

My email address is in my profile or I can be contacted via Twitter/GitHub at
@andykant.

------
dgmedia
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco CA USA - (Remote welcome, PHP/javascript
Developer)

PHP/javascript Programmer Needed For Bootstrapped Dating App Project.
<http://mantrackr.com/>

Exciting opportunity for PHP/javascript programmer wanting to be part of a
wildly lucrative gay dating space.

We have an awesome and disruptive gay dating web app that is soft launching
this month.

Our app is built using PHP/mysql, jQuery, HTML, CSS and will be hosted on
Dotcloud.

We are two forward thinking brothers, one of whom is very creative while the
other is very geeky. We are very proud of our app and we believe in infusing
the best of web 2.0/3.0 into it.

Our current programmer is based in Romania, he is very good and we have a
great relationship, however we would prefer to work with someone locally after
the launch.

We are looking for a talented PHP/javascript programmer with vision to grow
with us as we capture a piece of the huge gay dating/hook-up market.
Specifically, we are looking for a programmer who seeks a flexible part time
but long term position to make changes with respect to functionality and
layout. Skills required: PHP, javascript, HTML5, CSS, mysql, mongoDB, node.js.

In terms of payment we would like to a have trial period first to see if there
is a fit, then offer a percentage of revenue that is fair and makes sense to
all since we are bootstrapping and thus cannot offer a salary at this point.
We realize this isn’t ideal for everyone but we are seriously looking for
someone who sees the potential of the dating market and of our app, and would
desire to grow with us.

Future changes to the site will include the following:

Layout responsive/fluid layout (e.g. Trover.com)

Messaging real time chat (node.js, mongoDB, and audio for new incoming
messages)

Modern modernizer.js to detect modern browers HTML5 (geolocation and
localStorage)

Premium Features three way chat instant chat from profile shouts payment
module

------
madd_o
SEEKING WORK (Remote or Buenos Aires)

I work with a team of 3 devs and a designer codenotion.com (it's a silly page
for now).

We work across the full web stack: html/css/js/php/python/sql/deployment.

We are also generalists, happy to code non-web projects.

Feel free to contact me: mike@codenotion.com or all:
development@codenotion.com

------
Inachos
SEEKING WORK - (Remote) - Netherlands

Consultant Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning, Optimisation Techniques.
(M.Sc. Cognitive Artificial Intelligence, Utrecht University)

I have a good theoretical background in algorithmics, can consult on AI
techniques, design the algorithms and implement them as well. Can also act as
a sparring partner or review solutions.

* Techniques: Genetic Algorithms, Simulated Annealing, Decision trees, Reinforcement Learning, Expert Systems. * Computer languages: Lisp, JavaScript, Prolog, Sql. (functional, OO, logical and declarative) * Natural languages: Dutch, English, German. * Editor: Emacs. * Tooling: Git, Svn. * General: Fast learner, Technically very good.

For more information please contact me @:jurn.franken@gmail.com

------
nico_h
SEEKING WORK (remote & local - Dili, Timor Leste)(previously in Geneva,
Switzerland)

Great Java server developer, I worked on & maintained a 250GB/day recording
service for CERN's LHC. I have created a few Java GUI applications there as
well.

I am also an good Objective-C dev, previously in my spare time but more
professionally since May. I have an iPhone + iPad app in the App Store
(<http://www.displayator.com>).

I have some Python and PHP experience as well as some minor app-engine
experience.

personal website: <http://www.niconomicon.net>

github: <http://github.com/nicolasH>

contact: nicolas@niconomicon.net

------
angrycoder
SEEKING WORK (remote - USA)

C# MVC web application developer. Tons of experience developing custom CMSs
from scratch, scheduling applications, and line of business apps. Currently
working on an iPhone/Android app using sencha touch and phone gap. Background
is primary with MS technologies - SQL Server, C#, ASP.net, ASP.net MVC, a
little bit of VB.net when forced. Well versed in general web technologies -
jquery, ajax, google maps, html5, etc. I've dabbled in many other languages
including python, ruby, C, actionscript, and even did some mainframe coding
when I got out of college.

I have been developing web apps for over 10 years now, dozens upon dozens of
completed projects, small to large, all successful.

------
stoodder
SEEKING WORK I've got a load of experience in PHP, jQuery (and native JS too),
CSS(3), MySQL, Python (Django), Photoshop.

My most recent websites are: <http://www.qrplz.com>, <http://www.jawnt.com>
(still in Dev)

Big fan of writing libraries, widgets, and other cool coding bits to solve
interesting problems.

Here's a few pieces of my other work:
<http://stoodder.deviantart.com/gallery/> (past photoshop work)
<http://code.google.com/p/dragonflyjs/> (admittedly, this is out of date)

Contact me at: stoodder@gmail.com

------
inovica
SEEKING FREELANCER (DESIGN), Newcastle, UK, Remote working OK

We are looking for a great designer to work on our apps. Please see
www.competitormonitor.com for an example of what we do. Find my email address
in my profile. Look forward to hearing from you

------
symptic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Austin)

Entrepreneur just out of college looking for freelance work while I bootstrap
and develop a few ideas of my own. I have 10 years experience in freelance
design and have assisted brands like AppSumo, GoodPop, AnyLuckyDay, and
PriceKnock from the ground up. I interned at NASA in their Habitability Design
Center as a design intern, and enjoy lending my expertise to startups.

Sortfolio profile: <http://sortfolio.com/company/12632-steven-kovar>

Direct portfolio: <http://stevenkovar.com/portfolio>

------
suprasanna
SEEKING FREELANCER

Developer needed with expertise in: HTML5 Canvas, PhoneGap, MySQL familiarity,
Javascript and CSS familiarity. 5 month timeframe for initial project; leading
to a long term development job if successful. We're a VC backed stealth
startup based out of Cincinnati, OH building a awesome consumer-facing web app
leveraging mobile devices via Twilio.

We are a lean team of two + a designer + you the developer. Ton of hard work
but also a ton of fun. Competitive pay + an environment with a lot of freedom
to do things the best way you can implement it.

Email applications to smishra@cincytechusa.com. Thanks!

------
helen842000
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Internship (Based UK)

Sys Admin / Data Analyst. Info Sys degree, background in databases, tech
support in banking industry.

Knowledge of HTML/CSS, some RoR/PHP/MySQL. Other general experience
professional photographer, image post-processing, Photoshop, Illustrator,
Sharepoint, technical writing, Advanced Excel.

Ideally looking to delve deeper into coding. Looking for an entry level web
role as part of an experienced team. Quick-thinking, creative, speedy learner.

Will also consider cust support, marketing, general troubleshooting,data
cleanse etc. Will undertake short unpaid remote internships.

contact helen842000@gmail.com

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK (Remote). Location: Porto, Portugal, EU

Backend/Frontend Javascript Developer

* Python: Django, Tipfy, Google App Engine [, virtualenv, pip]

* Javascript: Dojo Toolkit, JQuery, Node.js

* PHP: Zend Framework, Propel, ZetaComponents (formerly known as ezComponents)

* Java: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam, Groovy/Grails, Solr; (many beers ago)

* Tooling: svn, git, mercurial, IRC (:-)

* General: Good learner, passionate about the work, freelancing experience with multi-cultural/timezone/skilled teams

References on <http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira>

------
emiranda
SEEKING FREELANCER, San Francisco Bay Are, remote work is possible but we
prefer local

www.mirandabros.com

We make mobile games for ios and android. We are seeking Flash/Flex developers
(big plus if you used Flex 4.5), Lua developers (Corona SDK), and Game
Designers.

We prefer to work with someone local (we are located in the San Francisco Bay
Area) but wouldn't mine trying something remote.

If you are interested please shoot us an email at admin@mirandabros.com,
please include a resume. If you worked on games in the past, please include
links to them.

------
danecjensen
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX

Rails (<http://cam.ly>)

Node.js

Python - Google App Engine (<http://www.acidcam.com>,
<http://www.2dparts.com>), Django (<http://www.sotmclub.com>), Custom Stack

Wordpress (<http://www.danecjensen.com>)

Android

<https://github.com/danejensen>

------
Conway
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, SF, or NYC

iOS / Android / Blackberry / Web (Doesn't need to be just one person).

We are in the prototype phase for our startup and are looking for engineers to
help with mobile development and web. Our iOS and web need is immediate with
other platforms coming later.

Experience with GPS (location based), mobile photo taking, messaging,
e-commerce, social APIs, and user generated content database optimization are
a big plus.

Please send your development portfolio and experience to
hello[at]conwayanderson.com

------
madsbuchstage
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote, anywhere) We are two guys from Copenhagen (backend
developer and business developer) who are seeking a UI designer, with great
design skills and experience with css/html/javascript, to partner with on a
fantasy football project.

If you ever wanted to combine your hobby with your business, this could be the
opportunity you where waiting for :-)

Interested? Contact me at madsbsstage@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

<http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

------
zizee
SEEKING WORK (Remote - based in Australia)

Web Application developer that knows how to ship. Looking to build long term
relationships with smart clients who like to work agile.

Skilled in the following:

* Rails 2.3, 3.0 & 3.1

* jQuery

* Heroku

* SASS, HAML

* Capistrano

* Linux admin

and a bunch of other tech.

My blog: <http://jamespmcgrath.com>

An example of my work: <http://dealush.com>

Say hi @ <http://jamespmcgrath.com/hello/>

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Interface designer: I work with companies around the world on application
design, usability, and branding.

Experienced working with developers, version control, MVC frameworks, template
languages, information architecture, conversion rates, etc++ across multiple
time zones.

Tech -> HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / Photoshop / JS (some)

Portfolio site -> <http://nylira.com>

------
zitterbewegung
SEEKING WORK Remote or Local to Chicago. Experience with Python and html web
development. One of my successful designs is at <http://philipottodesign.com/>
. A work in progress is at <http://somethingisbroke.appspot.com> . See profile
for contact details.

------
franze
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

seo

i particularly enjoy scaleable seo.

example work: (deliberate obfuscated) 1 2 3 p e o p l e, b w i n, r e d b u l
l, t r i p w o l f, t u p a l o, f a c e s a e r c h, p o k e r r o o m, a u s
t r i a p r e s s a g e n c y, ...

github: <https://github.com/franzenzenhofer> (just recreational)

contact see hn profile

work for startups only, no big, boring companies

------
martey
SEEKING WORK (Washington DC, prefers remote work)

I love working with Django/Python, HTML/CSS, JQuery.

I can use Git, but prefer Mercurial.

I am also reasonably skilled in Linux-based system administration and general
technical support.

My portfolio: <http://media.marteydodoo.com/personal/portfolio.pdf>

Contact me at hn-2011-09@marteydodoo.com.

------
dshipper
SEEKING FREELANCERS

I'm wondering if freelancers specializing in web design would be interesting I
reselling my service DomainPolish (<http://domainpolish.com>) as a whitelabel
service to their clients to make extra money per job. If anyone out there is
interested I would love to talk.

Contact: dan@danshipper.com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK

We're a soon-to-be-founded software company that wants to offer
consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt. We're also interested in doing
more general work in the world of open source, desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/>

We're based in Berlin but look for remote work everywhere.

------
46Bit
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Frontend & backend web development - HTML/CSS, JS with jQuery, PHP, MySQL.
Some (debian/ubuntu) server admin experience. Available fulltime for next 5
weeks, and lower level at Uni afterwards. Portfolio at <https://46bit.com> or
email hi{\100}46bit{\056}com.

Thanks, Michael Mokrysz

------
cynusx
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack rails developer with strong emphasis on usability and getting
things done. (rails 3, haml, compass, javascript, mongoDB, heroku,...)

Projects:

<http://immonatie.be>

<http://seconddesigns.com>

<http://dealsferret.com>

noverloop@gmail.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - London(UK) based or remote. Ruby (Rails/Sinatra) and
Javascript. Familiar with jQuery, Raphael.js (for SVG based work) and
Backbone.js.

CV - <http://bit.ly/oe2tYY> Web - <http://filipemoreira.com>

------
sidyadav
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Auckland, New Zealand. XHTML/JS/PHP/MYSQL/WORDPRESS.
E-mail: sidyadav@gmail.com

Past projects: <http://www.commitie.com/> <http://www.memiary.com/>

------
shpxnvz
SEEKING WORK, remote or Baltimore, MD area

I've got 10+ years working in webapp development. Experience in Scala, Groovy
and Java, some Python and PHP as well as HTML, CSS, JS. I love web work but am
open to anything interesting. Email address is in my profile.

------
acak
SEEKING FREELANCER, Chicago, IL. Remote working OK.

We're looking for programmers for about 5K SLoC of work in each of the
following :

\- iOS \- Android \- .NET (C#) for a Windows Client

On the .NET stream, we'd love to talk to someone who has done production
releases of Windows applications

Email: dev.cram@gmail.com

------
goodwinb
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python, R, Django, jQuery

I particularly enjoy data analysis.

Example site: <http://www.testwhethertheyknow.com>

Code samples: <https://github.com/goodwinb>

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK Ruby on Rails, frontend (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery), Mobile, Design.
Boston-based. Remote: OK. Sample: <http://www.bostonflip.com>
site/iPhone/Android soup to nuts.

------
WorldMover
SEEKING FREELANCER - I am looking for a freelance developer that has
experience with ruby on rails, heroku and the twitter api. This is likely to
be a 1 or 2 week project. Please get in touch (world . mover @ gmail . com)

------
schiptsov
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, Part time/Long term

Master UNIX administrator / Informix DBA / System engineer / Consultant

Advising and remote assistance for CEOs. Outsourcing of Senior Engineer, DBA,
CTO, tech co-founders.

Location: nomadic lifestyle, currently in Sweden.

schiptsov@gmail.com

------
bobds
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe (can travel to your location for limited periods)

Skills: PHP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Java, Wordpress, Web services

(more details: <http://disattention.com/about/> )

------
wlievens
SEEKING WORK Location: Belgium Remote: Sure

Skills: Java, C++, js/jQuery, html[5]/css, PHP (no framework experience)
Bonus: experience with open source GIS (maps!) Looking for projects that can
be done outside office hours

------
FanGate
SEEKING WORK Remote/Freelance - Specialising in Facebook Apps and Fan Gate
(Reveal Tab, Like-Gate) on your Facebook Page {increases SEO Ranking} -
html/css js/jquery php - See profile for contact

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - freelance or fulltime

C#, C++, C, Python, PHP, Java. ACM ICPC world finalist. Living in Vitória,
Brazil, but very willing to travel or relocate (worldwide). Contact info in
profile.

------
Raphael
SEEKING WORK - remote or Seattle

JavaScript, node.js, HTML, CSS

I write web apps, especially HTML5 games. I also do web design from scratch.

admin@vezquex.com

<http://www.vezquex.com/cv.html>

------
ronmac
SEEKING WORK Remote/Freelance

Flash specialist with some html and css.

I specialize in information design with a focus on edcational apps. Also
specialize in integrating 3rd party API's.

www.bricbracs.com/splash

Contact: ronmacgill@hotmail.com

------
jrubinovitz
SEEKING WORK (Philadelphia Area, remote works too)

Passionate college student looking to work hard on new projects. Skills:
JavaScript & JQUERY, HTML5 & CSS, Django, Ruby on Rails

Email in profile.

~~~
karanbhangui
your email isn't in your profile, you have to add it to the 'about' section
for it to be visible to others.

------
hnwh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Paris/SF

Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Heroku, Git, Jquery

Startup experience - newly available

<https://github.com/sid137>

Contact: hnsw@wegwerfmail.org

------
rails
SEEKING WORK, Remote or London, part time only. Experience with C/C++, C#,
XHTML, CSS, SQL. Contact under stefan.schick[at]business-consulting.de

------
alanchowky
SEEKING WORK. Remote only. ~ experience with ASP.NET, FLEX, HTML, JAVASCRIPT,
PHP, SQL. See my profile for contact.

------
meric
SEEKING WORK Remote & short term only. Sydney, Australia. Python & Django. See
profile for contact details.

------
dawson
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote only

I'm looking for a freelance logo designer! Thank you

------
bo_Olean
SEEKING WORK (Remote/Long Term)

Full/Part time PHP/CI, jQuery/Ajax, HTML5/Canvas

------
csomar
SEEKING WORK

HTML5-CSS/JavaScript/PHP

Email in my profile. Available starting from 5 September.

------
jackkinsella
SEEKING WORK (Freelance only) – London, UK

I’m an Oxford graduate moving to London (from Ireland) in three weeks. I offer
full stack web development using Ruby/Rails and help with online marketing
(SEO, conversion optimisation, Adwords, Facebook advertising). As of this week
I've written half of my first draft of a book on Rails best practices, and I
will apply these vigorously in my work (unless it makes business sense not
to).

I consider myself a Marketing-Driven-Developer because the majority of
programming I do is intended to improve conversions. Some recent examples:

\- A 15-step client management state machine, sending iteratively engineered
emails to clients at key stages, the net result improving conversions nearly
400%.

\- Automatically generating arrays of keywords from data and using these to
power Google Adwords campaigns.

\- AB-Testing design elements to improve conversions. Examples include
internal remarketing pop-ups, advantages spiels, “add to cart” button
placements (Top or bottom of the page? Both.), checkout button design (A big
green “buy now” button lost to a grey and bland “checkout” button. A
surprising result, but that’s exactly why you should be AB-Testing.).

\- Improving organic traffic three-fold by generating hundreds of unique pages
using existing data and adding SEO keywords (determined through analytics
data) to the URL, title, a H1 tag, the first P, a sidebar (in bold), the meta-
description, and to internal links to that page elsewhere on the website . I
also swear by sitemaps, which ought to be automatically generated on each
build.

I’ve studied works on advertising and influence and, if requested, I can offer
some help with advertising copywriting. Briefly, I like to bombard users with
long lists of advantages related to their core desires, use visually emotive
vocabulary, then, once the users desire a product, apply influence techniques
such as building trust by demonstrating social proof (testimonials, stories of
other users, Facebook likes), and creating believable scarcity.

Work Samples:

www.oxbridgenotes.co.uk (I've worked mainly on this for the last year and a
half) - A marketplace for students to buy and sell their notes online. I am
the owner of the website and all development, design and copy is my own. I run
an assortment of Adwords and Facebook advertising campaigns.

www.bolivianexpress.org - CMS on front, with a applicant management system
behind the scenes for managing intern hires (Bolivian Express's business).
Sole developer.

www.hiredhelp.ie - Directory for babysitters, housekeepers and so on. Lead
developer.

www.westernlasserclinic.ie - I built the website (albeit with a nice
ThemeForest template), and I edited the copy and run their Adwords campaign in
the competitive “laser eye surgery” domain. According to the owner "they've
never been busier” after my help, despite the recession. (Full disclosure: I’m
related.)

www.secondconscience.ie - Personal project based on Benjamin Franklin’s
behavioral modification technique.

www.findgrinds.ie - Teething project. Directory for private tutors.

Contact: jack.kinsellahatgmail.com (remove “hat”)

~~~
jackkinsella
I've just put up a consulting website. Although some pages are still blank,
the website should be finished by 6 September.

<http://www.jackkinsella.ie/about.html>

------
pitdesi
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote Infographic designer for <http://feefighters.com>

Here's what we've done. We hate some of these (hired the wrong guy)
<http://feefighters.com/blog/infographics/>

Job description: <http://feefighters.com/jobs/infographic-designer/>

email me with what you've done

